# HELP iPhone display on PC (broken screen)



## Tsumugi (May 27, 2016)

So today my phone (iPhone 5c) screen broke internally. Like it's not cracked, just the screen is 0% functional. I'm wanting to connect it to my pc and use it without it being jailbroken. Is there a way to do this, or atleast a way to back up my data for when I get a new phone. (By the way, when I tried connecting it to iTunes it said password needed and I tried to use voice but that didn't work either)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Boot your iPhone into DFU mode and then you should be able to backup from recovery mode:

How To Put An iPhone In DFU Mode, The Apple Way


----------



## Tsumugi (May 27, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Boot your iPhone into DFU mode and then you should be able to backup from recovery mode:
> 
> How To Put An iPhone In DFU Mode, The Apple Way


Sorry to be bothersome, but I assume I'm unable to display, and use it on my computer? Thanks for the welcome by the way. (;


----------



## Tsumugi (May 27, 2016)

(I also forgot to mention that I need some software to backup from DFU mode, as all seem to have a price.)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you get the unit to turn on? You don't need access to the screen to enter DFU mode.

Also DFU mode is the recovery mode for Apple products. You do NOT need any special software. Only iTunes.


----------



## Tsumugi (May 27, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Can you get the unit to turn on? You don't need access to the screen to enter DFU mode.
> 
> Also DFU mode is the recovery mode for Apple products. You do NOT need any special software. Only iTunes.


Yes, it turns on but in DFU mode and on iTunes I was not given a back-up option, only restore.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you can't get it to backup then you may need to bring it to an Apple store. They should be able to help.


----------



## Tsumugi (May 27, 2016)

So I have another question. Is it possible to somehow jailbreak this and get the info off myself, and also put an application on it that allows me to control the phone with my PC? I really want to avoid apple stores because the closest one is not close at all.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, because Jailbreaking requires you to restore the phone.


----------

